# 1 bdrm. at Welk, Escondido or Shadow Ridge, Palm Desert, Wks 32 or 33



## serp07 (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking for a 1 bdrm. for 7 days or less at Lawrence Welk Resort in Escondido or Shadow Ridge, Palm Desert. Weeks 32 or 33, between August 9 and 23.

Thank you,

serp07@gmail.com


----------



## elysecia (Jul 17, 2013)

I just saw there's a week 32 or 33 rental posted on in the regular classified sections for $950.


----------

